# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet ongesteld

## nikkit

Hoi,
wie kan mij helpen. Ik ben al 4 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest. Zwangerschapstests zijn negatief. Ik wil graag zwanger raken. Ik heb van de dokter provera gekregen, hij zei dat ik na het stoppen van deze kuur binnen 3 tot 7 dagen ongesteld zou worden, niet dus! Er zijn er 10 dagen voorbij...en nog steeds niks. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Nee,ik heb hier geen ervaring mee,maar het lijkt me een heel vervelend en lastig(én zenuwslopend)probleem!
Kun je me eens vertellen wat Provera precies is??

Sterkte!! Agnes Xx

----------


## noompie

hallo,
Ik heb een vraagje, ik ben na twee keer de prikpil te hebben gebruikt, maar een keer ongesteld geweest en nu is dat al bijna vijf maanden geleden.Ik ben al bij de huisarts geweest en heb hormonen gekregen maar na het slikken daarvan ben ik het nog niet geworden! Ik ben niet zwanger want de testen zijn telkens negatief! :Frown:

----------


## noompie

provera zijn toch hormonen groetjes

----------


## joie390

hoi,

ik heb ok provera geslikt en soms moet het even tijd hebben. bij jou duurt het wel heel lang. ga even naar de huisarts en vraag of de dosis wel hoog genoeg is.

gr. mye

----------

